
Why We're Suing the FBI for Records About Best Buy Geek Squad Informants - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/FBI-tries-to-bypass-Fourth-Amendment-Safeguards-by-using-Geek-Squad
======
11thEarlOfMar
In a recent talk at Computer History Museum, Michal Kosinski [0] referred to a
'post privacy world'. This is a world in which bits of data about each of us
are made available, sometimes intentionally, sometimes unintentionally,
through our online activities. The most jarring revelation was that algorithms
can determine your political preferences, with high accuracy, based on your
public Facebook likes, and, neural nets could determine your sexual preference
from a photo of your face with 90%+ accuracy. Therefore, it seems likely that
many personality traits can be hinted or directly exposed from the information
we share about ourselves. Who uses illegal drugs? Who cheats on their taxes?
Who has committed murder?

Snooping on our computers via Geek Squad, or via our local auto repair shop,
or via 'private' communication like the NSA did is in some ways simply
accelerating the inevitable. The discourse should be about the inevitable Post
Privacy World. It's not one I want to live in, but which I am inadvertently
diving into. For example, by commenting on Hacker News.

[0] [https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/faculty-
research/faculty/michal...](https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/faculty-
research/faculty/michal-kosinski)

~~~
ReverseCold
> and, neural nets could determine your sexual preference from a photo of your
> face with 90%+ accuracy.

Couldn't you do that with basic stereotypical gender recognition > choose
opposite gender, and then be right a lot of the time?

